# Unobtanium DX frame???



## David Larson (Nov 26, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391931766306

... sorry, nope. Man this one had me excited for a minute. What a color combination that would be...

Take a close look at the pictures - you can clearly see where the keylock was taped off for the repaint - maroon underneath. You can also see the maroon on the head tube area where the paint is worn. Sad day 

Great start to a restoration for the DX guys though - I believe the date code Fxxxxx is for 1940? 

Cool bike! I just wish it was OG!

That brings up a question:

Did Schwinn ever paint any prewar bikes with this color combo? 

- David


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391931766306


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2017)

But it's OG= Originality Gone


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2017)

The elusive Chevy engine block orange/white Schwinn 2 month color option.....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 30, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> But it's OG= Originality Gone




Was a decent paint job at least. If there is a Cheetos bike, this is at the least a Creamsicle or Orange Julius frame.


----------

